# My first fatty



## thenovaman (Apr 11, 2013)

It was nice enough weather last Friday that I had my first crack at a fatty. Making a fatty is alot easier if you have someone to help, so I have to give a big shout-out to my mom for helping.

First, I sauteed some onions, mushrooms, and red bell peppers.













FirstFatty01_zpsd5056c99.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then we got a big mixing bowl and put in a pound each of ground turkey, ground pork, and ground beef.













FirstFatty02_zpsb54842b0.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then we added a packet of french onion soup mix.













FirstFatty03_zps65aa8439.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then an egg...













FirstFatty04_zps161d4325.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then a handful of rolled oats...













FirstFatty05_zps24625bbb.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






And mixed it all together. At this point, you could cook the stuff and end up with a tasty meatloaf, but we're going further.













FirstFatty06_zps5309b09f.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Here are the sauteed veggies. The mushrooms really cooked down alot - something to keep in mind in the future.













FirstFatty07_zps4e0cd191.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then we put a pound of the mix in a one gallon Ziploc bag and rolled it out, cut the sides of the bag, and flipped the meat patty onto a piece of wax paper.













FirstFatty08_zps8a88184b.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then add cheese, veggies, and more cheese.













FirstFatty10_zps78ff6660.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






We had a little filling left over.













FirstFatty11_zps19de5f48.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then we rolled it up like so:













FirstFatty12_zps1f5603da.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






And then it looks like a burrito with a meat patty wrap instead of a tortilla :)













FirstFatty13_zps34dd48b6.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then we transferred it to a piece of Saran Wrap.













FirstFatty14_zps77fe10ed.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






And rolled it up tightly.













FirstFatty15_zpsf8eedb48.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then I prepared the grill for indirect heat.













FirstFatty16_zps3202b183.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






I lit 13 briquets of good old Kingsford and let them get completely gray.













FirstFatty17_zps11fa1523.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then I distributed them evenly over the unlit coals.













FirstFatty18_zps993fc1ea.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






BACON WEAVE! (5 by 6)













FirstFatty19_zps3d68efc9.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then we repeated the rolling process to apply the bacon weave, and put it on the grill.













FirstFatty20_zps65d12162.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






After roughly two hours at 275-300°F, and then a brief and very flamey searing, this is what it looks like.













FirstFatty21_zps015f02ae.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Then we cut into it.













FirstFatty22_zps4e1fbbdf.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






Ready to eat! (Notice smoke ring.)













FirstFatty23_zpsf0e86e6e.jpg



__ thenovaman
__ Apr 11, 2013






It was pretty tasty, but I think next time I'll use twice the mushrooms, and they'll be portobello mushrooms instead of button mushrooms.


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## dj mishima (Apr 11, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks really yummy to me!

Kat


----------



## snorkelinggirl (Apr 12, 2013)

What a fantastic looking fatty!  Great job!


----------



## woodcutter (Apr 12, 2013)

It is hard to believe it is your first fatty, looks perfect!


----------



## dgilley (Apr 12, 2013)

Very well done.  I really like the stufifngs and have to try that for my first fatty.


----------



## zahlgren (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## lilricky (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 12, 2013)

nice step by step to help the new people out...that fatty looks great!!  its been awhile since i've done one so i'm thinking a cini/apple fatty will be in the works tomorrow morning


----------



## gregcopeland (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks Great! The searing at the end is the key. I do mine 8X8 on the weave. Also, give a thought to useing Cheese Sticks, or, cut up a Block into sticks. I find that Shreaded Cheese melts away some and that the Sticks are heartier. Also, I throw Bacon Bits in the center. Mine are a Pork on Pork Crime. LOL...


----------



## seenred (Apr 12, 2013)

Success!  Very tasty lookin' fatty...Nice job!


----------



## toby bryant (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice lookin Fatty! Thumbs Up


----------



## wwdragon (Apr 12, 2013)

Either I can't read or I am missing something 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You put in a pound each of turkey, pork and beef. Then you rolled out a pound of the mix, did you make 3 fatties? Sorry if this seems like a dumb question, Since I only see 1 fattie I am wondering what happened with the other 2 pounds of meat.

Again sorry for sounding dumb but I am looking to try my first fattie soon and am trying to soak up as much info as I can.


----------



## kryinggame (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats, very nicely done!


----------



## dr k (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! Looks good!  I made one with the same vegetables as you just used green Peppers and everything was raw.  The mushrooms did shrink quite a bit and will try large slices and/or baby portabellas.  The two bricks made a good firebox.  Did you smoke with any wood?


----------



## dr k (Apr 15, 2013)

gregcopeland said:


> Looks Great! The searing at the end is the key. I do mine 8X8 on the weave. Also, give a thought to useing Cheese Sticks, or, cut up a Block into sticks. I find that Shreaded Cheese melts away some and that the Sticks are heartier. Also, I throw Bacon Bits in the center. Mine are a Pork on Pork Crime. LOL...


Sticks and chunks of cheese sound great.  I've been using slices.  I do the 8 strips of bacon one way and whatever is left in the 1lb. package the other way for the weave.  Which probably comes out to 7 or 8.


----------



## sgtmonte (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow, that looks amazing


----------

